# Canberra - Wig & Pen This Weekend



## nate2g (21/5/09)

Hey guys,

I'm in Canberra this weekend and of course will be indulging in many a fine brew at the W&P. To the locals in the know, what seasonal's are currently available? I heard not long ago that their RIS would soon be on tap. Any word on this?

Also to all local AHB's I'll be around Saturday arvo and nite :icon_cheers: if anyone would like to drop around for a brew. I know it's short notice but would be great to meet some fellow HB's and enthusiasts. 

Cheers,
Nate


----------



## Hargie (21/5/09)

....I _might_ be there after a looooong drive from the Sunny Coast...


----------



## Goofinder (21/5/09)

Ahh the Wig & Pen... the reason I keep agreeing to work trips to Canberra! Heading back there again this week so will probably be there Sunday, Monday and Tuesday evening. Also keen to know if the RIS will be on tap.


----------



## nate2g (21/5/09)

Hargie said:


> ....I _might_ be there after a looooong drive from the Sunny Coast...



Good idea though you may have to get out of your car and start swimming if the weather continues as is  

I'll also be around Sun arvo for a few sneaky brews before the flight home. :chug:


----------



## Bizier (21/5/09)

I am also keen to know when the RIS is tapped, might have to visit SMBOs family.


----------



## Weizguy (21/5/09)

Bizier said:


> I am also keen to know when the RIS is tapped, might have to visit SMBOs family.


+1, as I'll be there (in town) on the first Tues/Wed in June.

Just checked the Wig/Pen website, and it's no help on this question.

Beerz
Les


----------



## BOG (21/5/09)

I was there yesterday, but didn't pay attention. Sorry. (actually the Brittish ale and the stout and , and) My mind was elsewhere.

Phone call to them maybe.

BOG


----------



## kabooby (21/5/09)

I was there last week. Had mainly APA's and IPA's as seasonals and no RIS. I asked when it was coming and was told Winter :blink: 

Kabooby


----------



## Bizier (21/5/09)

That was the same response I was given in summer.


----------



## Hargie (21/5/09)

...i've gotta ring Richard tommorow....i'll ask him...


----------



## DarrylB (22/5/09)

Hopdemic, Venom and Hophead at the seasonals on the board at the moment. The theme goes well with the fresh (chinook I think) hops decorating the bar. I forget which of the beers are on which tap at the moment and which of those are through the hop-back though.


----------



## Dicko ACT (22/5/09)

DarrylB said:


> Hopdemic, Venom and Hophead at the seasonals on the board at the moment. The theme goes well with the fresh (chinook I think) hops decorating the bar. I forget which of the beers are on which tap at the moment and which of those are through the hop-back though.



The Hophead is running through the hop-back... delicious!

The Canberra Brewers Club had a brew day there last Saturday. We tried the RIS, and although I don't recall much past this point, I think Richard said 1 July for the release.


----------



## samhighley (22/5/09)

Dicko ACT said:


> The Canberra Brewers Club had a brew day there last Saturday. We tried the RIS, and although I don't recall much past this point, I think Richard said 1 July for the release.



Yep, early July was the word from Richard.


----------



## nate2g (22/5/09)

No worries, I'm just gonna ask for the RIS when I'm there and hopefully if Richard is kind enough might pour me a glass :icon_cheers:


----------



## Steve (22/5/09)

nate2g said:


> Also to all local AHB's I'll be around Saturday arvo and nite :icon_cheers: if anyone would like to drop around for a brew. I know it's short notice but would be great to meet some fellow HB's and enthusiasts.



I'd love to but after the all day and half of the evening session last weekend i may be pushing the friendship with my lovely designated car driving wife! Have a nice session nate. Recommend the Kolsch, Rumpoles, and Wig n Pen Pale ale, oh and the hophead, oh and the hopidemic! basically all of em!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Hargie (24/5/09)

...had a large amount of Richards beers last nite...excellent as always...i'll let you know what the ris is like when i catch up with him during the week...

Scott
SCB


----------



## nate2g (25/5/09)

Unfortunately I missed out on the RIS...July 1st is the release date as others have mentioned.

Nonetheless the beers were outstanding, esp the Hop Heads served through the Randall...delicious and ridiculously fresh. The Velvet cream stout I thought was well crafted as well.

Anyway I'm sure you Canbeerians will tell the rest of us how good the RIS is soon


----------



## Brewtus (25/5/09)

If you have time on Saturday 30th you could visit Canberra Brewers at the Science Festival, sorry not allowed to give samples but come and say hi. It is about 1km from the W&P 

http://sciencefestival.com.au/asf/?p=693

But Chuck Hanh with be giving a lecture with free beer in the theater in the same place Saturday 30th May, 2pm.

http://sciencefestival.com.au/asf/?s=hahn

I will be on the stand from 3pm.


----------



## Hargie (31/5/09)

...spent a bit of time with Richard during this last week and the RIS is sensational....coffee,dark fruit, chocolate and dangerously, despicably drinkable for a 10%er....a guy popped his head into the brewery while i was there and was keen to bring a bus load of Campbelltown brewers down to have a go....July 1 is right, and those who try it are in for a treat....fantastic...

Scott
SCB


----------

